# Have a Samsung HDTV? - Got Bad News



## Drucifer

It seems *Samsung* has put under-power capacitors in their HDTV. All of their A & B models made from '07 to '09 have this defect. Which like *Toyota*, *Samsung* is in denial of any problem.

Found out about this the hard way, when my *LN52A650* went on Saturday with the On/Off clicking issue. I purchased the set from *Best Buy* in Apr '08, so it was out of warranty, but I call *Samsung* anyway to check up on any recall. I told 'em the model number and the problem I was having. Except for telling me I was out the warranty, they had little info. I then Google and found thousands of *Samsung* owners with this apparent well known problem. How well known? Well after Googling and finding a _YouTube_ on how to fix the problem, I called the _Geek Squad_ and arranged an appointment under my extended warranty that I have with *Best Buy*. Now to answer the how well known - the repairman showed up at my door with a portable solder gun and 16v capacitors to replace the 10v ones at noon and he was finish before one.

I have found a class action lawsuit in progress at _Lieff Cabraser Heimann & Bernstein, LLP_. I registered. If you have or had this problem or know of someone that has, please register.

And after the *Toyota* fiasco of denying any defects, I figured I would contact my local TV news and see if they're interested in doing a followup story of another Asian company in denial of manufacturing defects. Again, I think if you have or had this problem, you should also bring this to your local station attention. Sooner or later, sooner depending on the number of calls, this standard practice of denying defects will be brought to national attention and speed up recalls.

I'm also now going around the Internet and posting this event everywhere I can think of.

The moral here, is do not mess with _Drucifer_!

Oh, I'm a DerecTV subscriber. So I'm not SPAMMING this forum.


----------



## paulman182

Just as your insurance company will tell you never to admit you caused a car accident, it is not likely lawyers or insurers will advise these companies to admit fault.


----------



## MrDad0330

That isnt what I wanted to hear. I have the same unit you do Drew and I bought it at Circuit City on 9/9/08 so I am SOL. I did not take any extended warranty. I paid a premium over lesser models cuz I wanted quality.. oh well... just like toyota I guess. Since I have not had any problems, I guess I cant join in the class action suit.. I would be lost without my TV..I love it and the picture is flawless.....dang...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I don't know anything about this particular Samsung model... I have a different model myself.

I'm not aware of any company that isn't without problems. I'm also aware that online forums usually contain a high ratio of complaints-to-compliments in any given thread.

So while I'm not saying there isn't a problem with some Samsung TVs... I'm saying it might not be as bad as it might seem if you go read a forum specifically targeting users with that problem.

As my favorite example... Go to the oncology ward in any hospital and you'll find it filled with cancer patients. If that's your only source, you'd walk away convinced that everyone in the world has cancer. While cancer is a serious problem, and a lot of people have it... that doesn't mean you're going to get it tomorrow.

Same thing applies, most likely, to Samsung TVs.


----------



## CCarncross

Great post Stewart, a lot of folks just dont realize this...you open your favorite search engine in a browser window, and type in _*"problems with product XYZ"*_, you will always get hits...look at Toyota, now people think there are more and more things wrong as well, and they will keep coming out of the woodwork until the mob mentality subsides. I'm not defending Toyota or anything, but you see this with virtually every consumer product on the planet...


----------



## VegasDen

I know first hand about this problem. My Samsung was 3 months out of warranty (18 months after purchase) when the slow "click" start up first occurred. It happened rather quickly....one day it took a minute or 2 to actually start...the next day it wouldn't start at all.

I contacted Samsung (thank goodness I took the time to register my product online). Initially their 1st level CSR said she was not aware of capacitor issues. I told her to scan the net, tons of articles. Upon reaching the 2nd tier CSR, he agreed to "extend" my warranty and scheduled a service call with a local firm. I contacted the local service company to set the time and the first words out of her mouth was "oh yeah, the capacitor problem."

The local tech came out as scheduled. It took him maybe 15 minutes to open the TV, desolder the bad capacitors and solder in the new ones and put the back over back on. He told me that he usually does "2 to 3" capacitor repairs a day. FYI, the new capacitors are much larger.

While I am not that technically inclined, there are a few websites that illustrate "do it yourself" change-outs at a cost of about $40 or so. Here is one: http://www.crovean.net/samsung-lcd-tv-power-up-problem


----------



## MrDad0330

Vegas, I have the same model as you cept it is the 650. Just had its 17 month bday and I didnt take out the extended warranty. So far, so good with mine. Does the back cover come off and the board is rite there. Ive soldered bedfore but nothing like this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have a 750 series (the DLP with the LED "lamps" instead of traditional bulbs)... and am crossing my fingers that mine keeps working because it is an awesome TV!


----------



## VegasDen

MrDad0330 said:


> Vegas, I have the same model as you cept it is the 650. Just had its 17 month bday and I didnt take out the extended warranty. So far, so good with mine. Does the back cover come off and the board is rite there. Ive soldered bedfore but nothing like this.


Yes, pop the cover off (a lot of screws) and the board is there. Here is a "how-to" photo page someone in England did. The only thing different was that my particular power board didn't have the cover his TV has. Other than that my tech did what this guy did.

I found this video...doesn't show the actual repair...but gives outstanding advise. Look on the links to the right of the page...a 5 part video showing the process.


----------



## 1980ws

I'm on the verge of buying a Samsung. Looking hard at their 32" LCD. Has this issue been corrected by Samsung in their new units? When I compare pictures when window shopping, Samsung always looks the best. I hadn't even considered any other brand.


----------



## Michael H..

Samsung Executive Customer Service
800-522-7341
This is the department that you will eventually have to talk to, to have any chance of getting Samsung to authorize repairs.

I have a LNS5296DX/XAA that also had blown capacitors, long after the warranty period expired.
This is a problem with multiple Samsung models/series covering different years and screen sizes.
I also called Samsung, and was told that there was no "service bulletin" on this problem.
The bulletin is an internal memo to the service department detailing a widespread problem and approved fix.
In essence, it is also an admission that they have a problem, 
so they're reluctant to issue one unless there are just too many complaints to ignore.

The problem is that they've installed (typical quantity 5) 10V rated caps in a 12V bus power supply.
Duh!
The cost difference between each 10V rated and 16V rated (or 25V) caps is just a couple of cents, 
and cost savings ($0.10 on $1K+) was not likely the reason for their selection.
It was most likely a problem with parts availability, to avoid shutting down the production line.
Somewhere there is a analysis memo from a Samsung components reliability engineer asked to assess the failure rate effects, 
and he/she indicated that the failure rate due to substituting the underated caps would rise 
from 1 in 1M to 1 in 1K (my numbers for example only). 

The cost to replace the blown caps, performed by an authorized Samsung service center, was a little over $200.
I didn't repair this myself because I didn't want to risk being blamed by Samsung for creating or adding to the problem.
I have hope that Samsung will step up and accept responsibility for fixing a problem that they were 
fully aware of and took a calculated risk by implementing.

The reason for my optimism is that I have four different Samsung HDTV's, also had a problem with another one, and after complaining for over a year, got Samsung to fix it.
This particular problem was the "collapsed light tunnel" problem inherent in the first generation 1080p DLP rear projection models.
The light tunnel is a small internal mirrored rectangular cross-section tapered tunnel which collimates the light from the lamp, eventually projected onto the screen.
The replacement light tunnel has mechanical features which securely position and retain the mirrors.
The collapsed tunnel had mirrors that were affixed to surfaces with adhesive, one that reverted to liquid phase when subjected to the temperatures resulting from the 120W lamp.
Duh!
The alignment-critical mirror(s) is no longer critically aligned... and help! has fallen and can't get up.

When I first complained, even though the problem was well and widely documented in cyberspace, I also was told that there was no service bulletin.
Sometime during that year plus of complaining, a service bulletin was issued, and they replaced the light tunnel, at their expense. 
As to whether I would buy a fifth Samsung HDTV, it would depend on whether Samsung decides to pay for replacing the caps on the LCD.
I believe that they are no more or no less reliable than the other manufacturers, that all of them have and will continue to make "questionable" calls.
I understand the concept of a warranty, and that things aren't designed to last forever, and nothing of that sort is implied.
But when a manufacturer substitutes an underated part that not only results in system failure, but actually predicts it, or when they incorporate a faulty design using glue outside the limits of its rated environment, which too results in, and predicts failure, then they should accept responsibility beyond the provisions of the warranty.
If Samsung pays for the fix, I'll conclude that they are a company that will admit it when they are wrong, and step up and fix it.
They've done it once, and yes it took forever, but these things always do.
If they don't fix it, I'll move on, and out of principal will take my business elsewhere.


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA

I had the cap problem on my 4671 6 months after the warranty ran out. Here is another website with lots of info. There are a lot of different Samsung models with this problem.

http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=62360

I replaced my caps a month ago and all is well so far.


----------



## JeffChap

SteelersFan_in_CA said:


> I had the cap problem on my 4671 6 months after the warranty ran out. Here is another website with lots of info. There are a lot of different Samsung models with this problem.
> 
> http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=62360
> 
> I replaced my caps a month ago and all is well so far.


I also fixed my LNS4051 about 4 months ago for just a little over $6. Still working great!


----------



## manxiemaxx

Thanks for the info Drucifer.


----------



## Grentz

I know lots of people including myself with A and B series Samsungs and have never seen or heard of a widespread issue in the ones I have worked with and support. Maybe just luck I guess, but the Samsungs are still some of the most reliable TVs I have worked with.


----------



## MarkN

1980ws said:


> I'm on the verge of buying a Samsung. Looking hard at their 32" LCD. Has this issue been corrected by Samsung in their new units? When I compare pictures when window shopping, Samsung always looks the best. I hadn't even considered any other brand.


same here......until I bought an LG.


----------



## aaronwt

Well I'm glad i got the BestBuy 4 year warranties on my 67" LED DLP set and on my 40" LCD set. I still have over two years left on the warranty so hopefully if I do have any issues it will happen before the warranty expires.


----------



## scrybigtv

Those Samsung 10v capacitors were also used by some other manufacturers. Had 'em in my Philips plasma, and guess what? They went bad a little more than two years after I purchased my TV. I replaced them with higher voltage caps about six months ago, and no more problems.


----------



## RAD

Have a LN-S4696D since 9/2006, sure hope that they don't discover that set also will have this problem.


----------



## Cable Lover

Stick with Sony


----------



## johns70

That part drucifer said about calling your local TV news was pretty funny. :lol:

As if they'd do a story about bad capacitors in a samsung TV and compare it to defective cars causing accidents and killing people.


----------



## Drucifer

It looks like Samsung is now doing a one-time free repair on most out-of-warranty models purchased within a specific period if the problem truly turn out to be the capacitors in both the US & UK. In Canada, Samsung seems to be still ignoring the issue.


----------



## Drucifer

johns70 said:


> That part drucifer said about *calling your local TV news* was pretty funny. :lol:
> 
> As if they'd do a story about bad capacitors in a samsung TV and compare it to defective cars causing accidents and killing people.


Well within two weeks after posting that request everywhere I could think of and doing it myself. Samsung did an about face.

Now, did media start calling them to verify the story? Don't know. But my guess, it only takes one call to the right person in order to get Samsung thinking about the potential of followup news stories of another large Asian company showing indifference to the quality of their product.

Yes, it may not be as serious as stuck accelerators, but the whole ideal is to stop ALL indifference to quality.

BTW, do you know for a fact that a television has never caused a death because of its faulty electronics.


----------



## HiDefGator

MarkN said:


> same here......until I bought an LG.


I know this is totally unrelated but we replaced all our kitchen appliances with LG last year. So far the stove has been the only one of the four not to break. I can't begin to tell you how disappointed I've been with LG.


----------



## Santi360HD

I am marking this to have it in my recent posts...so that when I get home I can check both models I have..which are a 26 inch and an a 40 inch both bought in 9/2008


----------



## TBoneit

MrDad0330 said:


> That isnt what I wanted to hear. I have the same unit you do Drew and I bought it at Circuit City on 9/9/08 so I am SOL. I did not take any extended warranty. I paid a premium over lesser models cuz I wanted quality.. oh well... just like toyota I guess. Since I have not had any problems, I guess I cant join in the class action suit.. I would be lost without my TV..I love it and the picture is flawless.....dang...


http://www.badcaps.net/ had a huge message thread about Samsungs and bad capacitors.

It isn't just the voltage it is also about the quality of the capacitor brand.

I'll bet if you were to pull the back off of your TV set and look at the power supply you would see some of the Capacitors starting to bulge. They may not have reached the point where you get a problem yet.

However based on experience with computer motherboards they can have been failing for a while before they reach the point where there is an apparent problem.

This google page will show what to look for. 
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...msung&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

I just changed Four in a Viewsonic 19" Computer Monitor two week ago, I used to think Viewsonic was quality too.


----------



## Retro

I'm posting this here in case related, but not sure... I'm no tech wiz, so any responses need to be clear please..

I have a Samsung # LN40B550K1F 40" LCD TV... Purchased end of 2009 from Best Buy.

The past month or so, i hav noticed some dark spots particularly on the botton 1/4 of the screen and especially in the right hand bottom corner where networks put their watermark logos... Like shadows, but permament in those areas... 

Also, when the screen is black for a program or if you pause it when it's a dark scene, you can see the vertical panels (i guess) about 5" wide that make up the screens background, which i never noticed before...

I compare this to there being dust on the screen and someone not cleaning the dust off in all areas.. You still see the picture fine, except during certain shows, you see the flaw depending on color and what your focusing on.... Seems to be getting worse lately.. Again, didn't see this problem till about a a month or month and half ago... 

Does anyone half this problem or aware of this issue?? thx


----------



## paulman182

Retro said:


> I'm posting this here in case related, but not sure... I'm no tech wiz, so any responses need to be clear please..
> 
> I have a Samsung # LN40B550K1F 40" LCD TV... Purchased end of 2009 from Best Buy.
> 
> The past month or so, i hav noticed some dark spots particularly on the botton 1/4 of the screen and especially in the right hand bottom corner where networks put their watermark logos... Like shadows, but permament in those areas...
> 
> Also, when the screen is black for a program or if you pause it when it's a dark scene, you can see the vertical panels (i guess) about 5" wide that make up the screens background, which i never noticed before...
> 
> I compare this to there being dust on the screen and someone not cleaning the dust off in all areas.. You still see the picture fine, except during certain shows, you see the flaw depending on color and what your focusing on.... Seems to be getting worse lately.. Again, didn't see this problem till about a a month or month and half ago...
> 
> Does anyone half this problem or aware of this issue?? thx


My Toshiba is also showing dark clouds on part of the screen. I'm wondering, is your Samsung a glossy screen, or a matte screen?


----------



## Drucifer

Well the clicking has returned. Unlike in February, the *Samsung LN52A650, v SQ01* was able to turn on after 5 to 10 minutes of false starts. I've called my extended warranty company, *Best Buy* and this time they will replace the power board instead of only doing the bad capacitors.

Considering these sets use almost as much power being on as off, I plan to leave the set on until next week when it gets fixed.


----------



## Drucifer

Well I had a power blackout this evening. So much for my plan to keep the set on. Power came back about an hour ago. But the Samsung has been only be able to click away.


----------

